# Paphiopedilum Rolfei



## Elite Orchids (Aug 1, 2019)

pleased with this, though the flower dropped of early.


----------



## Ray (Aug 1, 2019)

THAT is nice!


----------



## troy (Aug 1, 2019)

Hard to bloom!! Nice


----------



## tenman (Aug 2, 2019)

I wonder what caused the miniature pouch and if it will bloom that way again.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 4, 2019)

Very beautiful dark color! Aberrations are common with these brachys


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 4, 2019)

Great color on this one but I have to agree with tenman, the pouch seems disproportionately small compared to the rest of the plant. Maybe partially due to the angle it's held at?


----------



## Elite Orchids (Aug 5, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Very beautiful dark color! Aberrations are common with these brachys


a 2nd flower is coming at the moment - we will see.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2019)

That is very nice Rolfei!! 
My Harold Koppowitz also dropped its flowers too soon. Flowers barely lasted for a few days before turning brown. 
Hopefully better next time, whenever that next time might take place. haha


----------



## Elite Orchids (Aug 13, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That is very nice Rolfei!!
> My Harold Koppowitz also dropped its flowers too soon. Flowers barely lasted for a few days before turning brown.
> Hopefully better next time, whenever that next time might take place. haha


this is the second flower -


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2019)

that is particularly nice


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2019)

Very nice 2nd flower - congrats!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2019)

Fantastic color and the freak'in thing blooms! Keep it healthy.


----------

